# Tunes you sing along with



## Amelia (Apr 14, 2014)

Stoney End 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j__OhNPutzA]Barbra Streisand- Stoney End[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Apr 14, 2014)

Petula Clark - My Love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-1_d6bbM1I]Petula Clark - My love is warmer than the sunshine[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Amelia (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for providing a version with lyrics.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

I realize that this is a chick song but I like it and sing to it.

Roberta Flack/Killing Me Softly: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtW29oTp5cE]Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

By the way ... I substitute the "he" with "she" throughout the song.  LOL


----------



## hjmick (Apr 14, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ#aid=P9KI6AQdUXI[/ame]


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Apr 14, 2014)

Don't Stop Believin'........Journey

Faithfully...........Journey

Open Arms............Journey

The Joker................Steve Miller Band

Just about any MOTOWN song.......................


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

Actually, I sing to just about every song I listen to.  I also whistle a lot.  I sing to hard rock to pop to ballads to ... everything in between.

Paul Simon/50 Ways To Leave Your Lover: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG-0BWLybIQ]Paul Simon - 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

Looking Glass/Brandi You're A Fine Girl: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU]Looking glass - Brandi you're a fine girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

The Mamas and The Papas/California Dreamin': [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU"][/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

Seals & Croft/Summer Breeze: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0]Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Apr 14, 2014)

The Doobie Brothers - Black Water

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV7a22pVrj0]The Doobie Brothers - Black Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 14, 2014)

Dire Straits - Walk of Life

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=087Bv3p4KLQ]Dire Straits - Walk of Life [Wembley -85 ~ HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

Mary Chapin Carpenter/The Bug: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiCagcgfSlg]Mary Chapin Carpenter--The Bug - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

Eddie Rabbitt/I Love A Rainy Night: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebt0BR5wHYs]Eddie Rabbitt - I Love A Rainy Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

Blondie/One Way Or Another: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDLcyXzLMfg]One way or another Lyrics- Blondie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

Terence Trent D'Arby/Wishing Well: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp_r9ezA7IM]Wishing Well by Terence Trent D'arby ~ Lyrics On Screen ~ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## hjmick (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

INXS/Need You Tonight: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4uqGVvGT5g]INXS : Need You Tonight (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 14, 2014)

I am diggin' this thread...


----------



## jillian (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## jillian (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

hjmick said:


> I am diggin' this thread...



Me too. What would we do without music?


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

Stevie Wonder/I Just Called To Say I Love You: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJb1ssF7040]stevie wonder - i just call to say i love you LYRICS! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## hjmick (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Amelia (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank You for the Music 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n_1nOFTx5E]Abba - Thank You For The Music [With Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Againsheila (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Againsheila (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## hjmick (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

Starland Vocal Band/Afternoon Delight: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ws0VfqkhFc]Afternoon Delight w/ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

Bob Segar/Against the Wind: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2efTlU36Tw]Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - Against the Wind (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

Bob Segar/Night Moves: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KBQy0z_vAo]Bob Seger - Night Moves (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

Eagles/Hotel California: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0G1Ucw5HDg]Eagles - Hotel California (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

Kansas/Dust In The Wind: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0zSB2WEtwU]Dust in the wind lyrics - Kansas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 14, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5jgrzl9Wps]5. Goodbye to Each New Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

Styx/Come Sail Away: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TcztyNlFx0]Come Sail Away Lyrics Styx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## williepete (Apr 14, 2014)

Rose Royce - Car Wash 

Never gets old. Can't help myself. Embarrasses the Hell out of my wife.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Againsheila (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Againsheila (Apr 14, 2014)

Am I aging myself again?


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Apr 14, 2014)

Go Tell It On The Mountain - Peter Tosh & the Wailers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zmnd1Cklez4]Go Tell It On The Mountain..The Wailers. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 14, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V1JJqNKjVU]Joe South - DON'T IT MAKE YOU WANT TO GO HOME - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 15, 2014)

Anne Murray/Danny's Song: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayW1WyYf1kI]Danny's Song by Anne Murray with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 15, 2014)

Cat Stevens/Ghost Town: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tlQyx9VZ6g]Cat Stevens - Ghost Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 15, 2014)

Elton John/Daniel: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB7gskqXFgw]Elton John - Daniel Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 15, 2014)

if only i could carry a tune but i love to sing.....

here are a few of my favorites


and i am a huge johnny rivers fan.....yes i am older than dirt...


o my  and of course these.....i love this one....mungo jerrt


okay i am not older than dirt....okay i am but i remember this song at the pool at the time...


o hell and i cant leave out roky 


and now to prove i have an open musical mind (i really dont)

my son would really like me to stop this......


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 15, 2014)

and of course .....lowell george.....


damn i miss him....

and what about queen.....

all the queen songs.....who can hear one and not sing along?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 15, 2014)

The first two songs that spring to mind.



Oh, and


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 15, 2014)

sad songs....i love sad songs....i will admit i loved them more when i drank.....


that lonesome feeling comes to my door ......the whole world turns blue....

and this one.....


90 miles an hour down a lovers lane with a tank of dreams


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> The first two songs that spring to mind.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXV_QjenbDw
> 
> ...





i wondered who would be the first @*&@ to post denver....

the only thing i fault hunter s. for is not killing the sob when he had the chance....


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 15, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > The first two songs that spring to mind.
> ...



Cuz? I Googled, couldn't find anything.

I couldn't stand his music until I was in my late 40's.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 15, 2014)

o denver lived near hunter.....and hunter would fire his rifle at denver house but never stepped up and killed him

i cant find a link it could be hunter myth but it is one i will spread lol


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 15, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> o denver lived near hunter.....and hunter would fire his rifle at denver house but never stepped up and killed him
> 
> i cant find a link it could be hunter myth but it is one i will spread lol



Okay. Is it just "his music sucks," or is there some sort of back story on Denver being a dick that I haven't heard as yet?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 15, 2014)

And interspersing 'sing along' songs ...


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 15, 2014)

neither ....i loved hunter s. thompson...


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 15, 2014)

even the white boy's ass...twitching when this plays


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 15, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> o denver lived near hunter.....and hunter would fire his rifle at denver house but never stepped up and killed him
> 
> i cant find a link it could be hunter myth but it is one i will spread lol



Are "denver" and "hunter" names of characters in the song or did a hunter living in Denver get shot at by someone?  I tried to find the tune on Youtube using the information your provided but no luck.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 15, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > o denver lived near hunter.....and hunter would fire his rifle at denver house but never stepped up and killed him
> ...



*begins to laugh softly*  i got shit to do.......i just got shit to do


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 15, 2014)

Hunter S. Thompson is the Hunter in question.

Yeah, I gotta get some sleep.

Another song I always sing along to.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 15, 2014)

"I wanna honky-tonk, honky-tonk, honky-tonk with you all night long ..."


----------



## Amelia (Apr 15, 2014)

I love John Denver.  Fwiw!


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 15, 2014)

Elvis Presley/I Can't Help Falling In Love: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol2AzVZANiQ]Elvis Presley- Can't Help Falling In Love Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 15, 2014)

Linda Ronstadt/Blue Bayou: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_lzeHYNngE]Linda Ronstadt - Blue Bayou - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 15, 2014)

This thread asks for songs that we like to sing to.  I've posted a bunch that I really do sing to but here's an artist that I truly love to listen to.  I do sing to it but I prefer to just listen.  This song is religious so I realize the not everyone will want to listen to it.  But if you do you will hear one of the loveliest voices and talented artists you'll ever hear.  Just listen to the power, magnificance, and sheer beauty of Celine Dion's voice singing "Oh Holy Night."

Celine Dion/Oh Holy Night: 
The same song with lyrics:  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKSknasrE3k"]Celine Dion-Oh Holy Night with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## hjmick (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## hjmick (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 18, 2014)

One of my favorite singing-to songs.

Elton John/Goodbye Yellow Brick Road: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBwqdA7_4lo]Elton John - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road | Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 18, 2014)

Van Morrison/Brown Eyed Girl: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG8Ect3Xn7w]Van Morrison Brown Eyed Girl lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 18, 2014)

Beatles/Hey Jude: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCazMqCJVMc]The Beatles- Hey Jude (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 18, 2014)

Don McLean/Bye Bye American Pie: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U]Don McLean- American Pie (with Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 18, 2014)

James Taylor/Handy Man: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGdWA93e-Ls]James Taylor - Handy Man [w/ lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 18, 2014)

Creedence Clearwater Revival/Bad Moon Rising: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUQiUFZ5RDw]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bad Moon Rising (Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 18, 2014)

The Doobie Brothers - China Grove

[ame=http://youtu.be/t3W3IzQ5sDM]The Doobie Brothers - China Grove - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Eric Clapton/Lay Down Sally: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EivR78mrRFE]Eric Clapton- Lay Down Sally - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Gordon Lightfoot/Sundown: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rR7E6NfY4]Gordon Lightfoot Sundown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Cat Stevens/Morning Has Broken: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKoRp05L95c]Cat Stevens Morning has Broken - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Steve Miller Band/Fly Like An Eagle: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIARNcFlRbQ]Fly Like An Eagle- The Steve Miller Band w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Led Zeppelin/Stairway To Heaven: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHFxncb1gRY]Stairway to Heaven Led Zeppelin Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Ricky Van Shelton/Keep It Between The Lines: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C60g7NRCXiA]Ricky Van Shelton _ Keep It Between The Lines lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Eagles/Seven Bridges Road: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hufU6MIS2vw]EAGLES - SEVEN BRIDGES ROAD [w/ lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Steve Earle/Copperhead Road: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg7B_WfY4SM]Steve Earle- Copperhead Road Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Jim Croce/I Got A Name: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apN-EU3tO00]I Got A Name by Jim Croce - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Steely Dan/Peg: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KHQnlFwxzU]Steely Dan - Peg Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Dire Straits/Sultans Of Swing:  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jH74e3Qo9k]Sultans of Swing (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kiwiman127 (Apr 19, 2014)

Well I don't sing along, I lip-sync along.  I can proudly say,,,*I may be the worse singer,,in the entire world!*
But what songs I lip-sync along with depends on the situation!  Currently it'd be,,,,,,,,,
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl9dc5FhFYU]Pink Floyd Comfortably Numb (Official Vídeo High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Elton John/Philadelphia Freedom: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3ylaZxLazs]Elton John - Philadelphia Freedom (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kiwiman127 (Apr 19, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Dire Straits/Sultans Of Swing:  Sultans of Swing (with lyrics) - YouTube



Ahhh, another favorite of mine,,good choice!


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Carly Simon/You're So Vain: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-4I3W_GZy4]Carly Simon You're So Vain Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

America/Horse With No Name: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2naehMUQpQY]America Horse With No Name With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

REM/Everybody Hurts: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2naehMUQpQY"][/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Sinead O'Connor/Nothing Compares 2 U: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0]Sinéad O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2U - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Duran Duran/Hungry Like A Wolf: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxW0n5Fe5CY]Duran Duran hungry like the wolf with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Hall & Oats/She's A Maneater: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rjy6jppmGQ]She's a maneater, by Hall and Oats - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NLT (Apr 19, 2014)

Anything by Tom Petty, Dire Straights, Pink Floyd and the Who.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Everlast/What It's Like: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPoEA43cqKc]Everlast ~ What It's Like (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Johnny Cash/God's Gonna Cut You Down: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJlN9jdQFSc"]Johnny Cash - God's Gonna Cut You Down - YouTube[/ame]


*"God's Gonna Cut You Down"*

   You can run on for a long time
Run on for a long time
Run on for a long time
Sooner or later God'll cut you down
Sooner or later God'll cut you down

Go tell that long tongue liar
Go and tell that midnight rider
Tell the rambler, the gambler, the back biter
Tell 'em that God's gonna cut 'em down
Tell 'em that God's gonna cut 'em down

Well my goodness gracious let me tell you the news
My head's been wet with the midnight dew
I've been down on bended knee talkin' to the man from Galilee
He spoke to me in the voice so sweet
I thought I heard the shuffle of the angel's feet
He called my name and my heart stood still
When he said, "John go do My will!"

Go tell that long tongue liar
Go and tell that midnight rider
Tell the rambler, the gambler, the back biter
Tell 'em that God's gonna cut 'em down
Tell 'em that God's gonna cut 'em down

You can run on for a long time
Run on for a long time
Run on for a long time
Sooner or later God'll cut you down
Sooner or later God'll cut you down

Well you may throw your rock and hide your hand
Workin' in the dark against your fellow man
But as sure as God made black and white
What's done in the dark will be brought to the light

You can run on for a long time
Run on for a long time
Run on for a long time
Sooner or later God'll cut you down
Sooner or later God'll cut you down

Go tell that long tongue liar
Go and tell that midnight rider
Tell the rambler, the gambler, the back biter
Tell 'em that God's gonna cut you down
Tell 'em that God's gonna cut you down
Tell 'em that God's gonna cut you down 

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/johnnycash/godsgonnacutyoudown.html


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Roger Miller/King Of The Road: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrhAC0dFis0]Roger Miller - King of the Road - With Lyrics! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Nancy Sinatra/These Boots Are Made For Walkin': [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2hR-rOukbU]These Boots Are Made for Walking With Lyrics Nancy Sinatra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)

TURN IT UP..................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Cyokaj3BJU]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama - Lyrics IN Video + Description (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 19, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CHvDPRWgJ4#aid=P9ZV66AfFIo[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Kansas/Carry On My Wayward Son: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orqnZBYEn38]Kansas - Carry on my wayward son - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## guno (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Styx/Miss America: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCV31CEIOy4]Styx - Miss America (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## hjmick (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)

hjmick said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxdsk-cFX-k



Great tune.....................


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes/Roudabout: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrzPpEU-BfI]Yes - Roundabout (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## guno (Apr 19, 2014)

guno said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msEYGql0drc




The author of the song Florence Reece

Florence Reece (née Patton; born April 12, 1900, died August 3, 1986) was an American social activist, poet, and folksong writer. Born in Sharps Chapel, Tennessee, the daughter and wife of coal miners, she is best known for the song, "Which Side Are You On?" which, according to folklorist Alan Lomax who collected it from her in 1937, she wrote at age 12 when her father was out on strike. In 1931, during the Harlan County War strike by the United Mine Workers of America and the National Miners Union in which her husband, Sam Reece, was an organizer



According to todays right wing she and the coal miners  were takers and moochers


----------



## hjmick (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)

A mod turned me on to this tune a while back.  Love it.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 19, 2014)

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msEYGql0drc
> ...




Way to piss all over a decent thread there, guano. Just had to go make it political, just couldn't stick to the thread topic and keep it light and fun. Way to fuck it up you POS.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

hjmick said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo



Great pick.  This tune brings me back to a melancholy time in my life. I was a teen with some girl problems. A bit depressed and in love with this chick at the same time.  You know ... typical teen stuff.  I remember this song playing one day when I ditched school and was driving to Newport Beach for a day in the sun.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)

Olivia...........droooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllll


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Creed/With Arms Wide Open: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-WYxwg94L4]Creed-With Arms Wide Open LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Creed/With Arms Wide Open: Creed-With Arms Wide Open LYRICS - YouTube



Awesome song.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Ballad Of The Green Berets/Barry Sadler: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEDYLcSLHoI"]Ballad of the Green Berets - YouTube[/ame]

I sang it when I was a kid.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm sorry gotta do it................

I loved Bah Bah Black Sheep.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 19, 2014)

Ya gotta sing along with this song here, preferably whilst standing with hand over heart. It's the law!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2iu05rg5Bo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2iu05rg5Bo[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Gordon Lightfoot/Rainy Day People: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78mtN6E0qdY]Gordon Lightfoot - Rainy Day People - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

hjmick said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA



Another great "sing to" song.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Allman Brothers/Ramblin' Man: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKDVLSDgMM8]Ramblin Man Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Stealers Wheel/Stuck In The Middle With You: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0JV2ccpaH4]Stealers Wheel Stuck In The Middle With You With Lyrics By DeadTake - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

hjmick said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IRjl3SWC2U
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8_FOQ7-P30



I haven't heard Sweet City Woman for years.  Excellent song!!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)

hjmick said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IRjl3SWC2U
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8_FOQ7-P30



Dang, I haven't heard that one in a while...........We Just Disagree.............


----------



## hjmick (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Journey/Wheel In The Sky: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sH5i7qZ1D3Q]Journey Wheel in the Sky lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSR6ZzjDZ94]Boston- More than A Feeling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Jackson Browne/Doctor My Eyes: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Tlxr9vmv0A]Doctor My Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 19, 2014)

And this one. Only because I dated Amie's sister.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8X_gws1Rck"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8X_gws1Rck[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Traveling Wilburys/End Of The Line: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un967cjLDRk]The Traveling Wilburys End of the Line- Track 10 (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Roy Orbison/Pretty Woman:  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHPgco6GQk8]Roy Orbison-Oh Pretty Woman (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc796uYyZro]Asia 1983 Don't Cry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Willie Nelson/Always On My Mind: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDGiSoLIG8I]ALWAYS ON MY MIND with lyrics -Willie Nelson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Manhattan/Kiss And Say Goodbye: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sARlnKk23xw]Kiss and Say Goodbye, Manhattan (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1JOFhfoAD4]Toby Keith - Beer For My Horses ft. Willie Nelson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Leo Sayer/When I Need You: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoXcRw9gJCA]When I need you - Leo Sayer (With lyrics) [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Leo Sayer/When I Need You: When I need you - Leo Sayer (With lyrics) [HQ] - YouTube



Another song I haven't heard in a while...................


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Lobo/I'd Love You To Want Me: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUCX9EddXj8]Lobo - I'd love you to want me_ (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrOHjcf30-g]America - You Can Do Magic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Cat Stevens/Father And Son: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdMPuMeTxzY]Cat Stevens -Father and Son (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS-af9Q-zvQ]The Doors - Riders On The Storm (ORIGINAL!) - driving with Jim - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

Rod Stewart/Maggie May: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY5eTP6fCmA]Rod Stewart - Maggie May ~ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)

Some HOT ROCKERS..................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQOmDUnt8Hs]Vixen - Edge Of A Broken Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lyZA9Pzr4U]Scorpions - Holiday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 20, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Toby Keith - Beer For My Horses ft. Willie Nelson - YouTube



Since you brought up Tobie and Willy:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDQANmQO2g0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDQANmQO2g0[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 20, 2014)

And this is a guaranteed sing a long at Doc Holliday's

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fulz4ytZ54"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fulz4ytZ54[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

- aka the karma song.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Foreigner/Jukebox Hero: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr6KVNt-1Ek]Foreigner - Jukebox Hero (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Great White/Rock Me: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1hesO1PpGI]Great White - Rock Me - HD-3D Sound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Toto/Rosanna: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAEQ9C3i6ro]Toto- Rosanna (Classic Orchestra Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Tommy James/Draggin' The Line: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBBV5kJVGYY]Tommy James Draggin The Line With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Vanity Fare/Hitchin' A Ride: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuHujvs1CZ4]Vanity Fare -Hitchin' A Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Paul Revere & The Raiders/Cherokee Nation or Indian Reservation: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ6RjP7MlXk]Paul Revere & The Raiders - Indian Reservation (Cherokee People) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Cher/Gypsies Tramps & Thieves: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThToz3UmIL4]Cher Gypsies Tramps And Theives Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2AC41dglnM]AC/DC - Thunderstruck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSujNaGV8Fs]Commander Cody & His Lost Planet Airmen - Minnie The Moocher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL9O0B0gzZE]Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBiSJ8jCTjA]J GEILS BAND (ain't nothin' but a) house party - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]Sco_eBvXGTQ[/youtube]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]GDA708XlFIo[/youtube]


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]I4s0nzsU1Wg[/youtube]


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]ED5s1-Fe9FA[/youtube]


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]nSTp-EAkCcs[/youtube]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Don Williams/Some Broken Hearts Never Mend: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFg7uaobLL8]SOME BROKEN HEARTS NEVER MEND wItH LyRiCs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Waylon Jennings/Good Hearted Woman: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvlE14cM-zk]Waylon Jennings - Good Hearted Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]s8rR7E6NfY4[/youtube]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]imN48YKDHsQ[/youtube]


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]bW0PLT120yY[/youtube]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

The Pretenders/Middle Of The Road: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKsad1m76RQ]Middle Of The Road - The Pretenders - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Missourian said:


> [youtube]bW0PLT120yY[/youtube]



Great "sing to" song!!


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]QWTa9CE51sA[/youtube]


[youtube]vzHtO9quFQc[/youtube]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Wild Cherry/Play That Funky Music White Boy: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l70_stPTuok]Wild Cherry - Play That Funky Music White Boy (Lyrics on screen) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]ZxYGeTV6fCw[/youtube]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Lipps Inc./Funkytown: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liuCTk2nPG8]Lipps Inc. - Funkytown (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Missourian said:


> [youtube]ZxYGeTV6fCw[/youtube]



Love that song.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]Mb3iPP-tHdA[/youtube]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Billy Ocean/Caribbean Queen: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPfRuVjt0dM]BILLY OCEAN - Caribbean Queen With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 20, 2014)

* I only sing along to "profane" songs.

Alright, who's with me?

C'mon guys, lets see them edit this one!*​






​




*What?...............Huh?...............Awe man!*​

*How the hell were they able to do that?


Now I'm impressed!*​ 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xJW7foStBY]fire water burn LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5d2faPOY24




Excellent,  but I prefer this version from the movie "Watchmen".


[youtube]5Cwtzj-s6i8[/youtube]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 20, 2014)

Missourian said:


> [youtube]I4s0nzsU1Wg[/youtube]



HELL YEAH.............Classic...................


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMQwRL0EzW0]Icehouse - Crazy HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA9OqUuA6a0



Fun Song!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHNiYIvt7ag]The Cult - Fire Woman Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

When I was in my 20's, every Friday morning WLOL would play this song. Complete nonsense, and I would happily sing along.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Harry Belafonte/Banana Boat Song: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQXVHITd1N4"]Beetlejuice - Day-o (Banana Boat Song) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 20, 2014)

Smiley Lewis - I Hear You Knockin'

[ame=http://youtu.be/DIeY7J9kjg0]Smiley Lewis - I Hear You Knockin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 20, 2014)

10cc - Dreadlock Holiday 

[ame=http://youtu.be/jGLsAkeRd84]10cc - Dreadlock Holiday [totp2] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Fats Domino/Blueberry Hill: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6ntCPT9Qp0]Fats Domino - BlueBerry Hill - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

Especially the chorus.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]jRUjNu1-ek8[/youtube]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Righteous Brothers/Unchained Melody: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQTndyhJx7Q]unchained melody (lyrics) - the righteous brothers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Righteous Brothers/Unchained Melody: unchained melody (lyrics) - the righteous brothers - YouTube



Always. And I can nail the high note, too!!

Another favorite. "When you take me into your arms and drive me slowly out of my mind" - Oh yeah.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Diamond Rio/Bubba Hyde: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f592YE9pGVw]Diamond Rio - Bubba Hyde - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Righteous Brothers/Unchained Melody: unchained melody (lyrics) - the righteous brothers - YouTube




Outstanding! 


In that same vein...


[youtube]H2di83WAOhU[/youtube]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-cbOl96RFM



Beautiful song.  I've always liked that one.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Missourian said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Righteous Brothers/Unchained Melody: unchained melody (lyrics) - the righteous brothers - YouTube
> ...



Great Classic!!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-cbOl96RFM
> ...



Which of course leads to my response, "They just don't write 'em like that anymore."


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N1iwQxiHrs]The Outfield - Your Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Patsy Cline/Crazy: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bUwPdt_ebU]Patsy Cline - Crazy Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

The Judds/Grandpa: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLiRGW31nyk]Grandpa - The Judds (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ueH13s_LC0]Rosie and The Originals Angel Baby Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Alan Jackson/Chattahoochee: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubikQJHSmUY]Alan Jackson Chattahoochee Lyrics.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzsDHtzx6tI]Metallica - Nothing Else Matters (official video clip) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

George Jones/He Stopped Loving Her Today: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poueMAJjOxE]HE STOPPED LOVING HER TODAY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDSepEeMgPg]The Dave Clark Five - Glad All Over - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Black Crowes/She Talks To Angels: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPq8ELsvUJs]she talks to angels (lyrics) - the black crowes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RI-QtEAwvE]Van Morrison - Gloria! *WITH LYRICS* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeT5otk2R1g]Five Man Electric Band - Signs with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz6g8zTG-pc]The Beatles - Twist And Shout {{Best Sound Quality}} - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 20, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Black Crowes/She Talks To Angels: she talks to angels (lyrics) - the black crowes - YouTube



Another song I haven't listened to in a long time.  Thanks.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

Always - love the harmonies.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68g76j9VBvM]Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young Ohio 1970 Kent State University - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

"HOW DO YOU DO!?"  Lord, I loved that man.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 20, 2014)

Another favorite of mine.  Thanks for bringing up Crosby, Stills, and Nash.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3kImL2gDkI]Southern Cross with lyrics - Crosby, Stills, and Nash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Another favorite of mine.  Thanks for bringing up Crosby, Stills, and Nash.
> 
> Southern Cross with lyrics - Crosby, Stills, and Nash - YouTube



Classic.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

I might hit a false note with this one, but it's a favorite of mine.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wfYIMyS_dI]Enya - Only Time (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11A8JZ-RDDo]Strange Magic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 20, 2014)

bdboop said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pmm4iwc-ag



Love that song.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> bdboop said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pmm4iwc-ag
> ...



What the bleep!? It was "Somebody to Love," by Queen.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > bdboop said:
> ...



I watched the video on your original post.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Weird, cuz when I clicked on your quote, I got video not available. :\


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Sawyer Brown/The Walk: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i3pqJ2jqLo]The Walk - Sawyer Brown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Just tried that and got the same thing.  Don't know what happened there.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Ricky Van Shelton/Simple Man: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4PBpesX6oo]Ricky Van Shelton - Simple Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qswm7lHp7oY]One Tin Soldier - The Legend of Billy Jack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Aaron Tippin/You've God To Stand For Something: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHIw6vs4z0w]Aaron tippin you've got to stand for something lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBKybUusyP8]Rodney Atkins; If You're Going Through Hell [ON-SCREEN LYRICS] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Mark Chestnutt/Goin' Through The Big "D": [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUe-dba924g]Mark Chesnutt- Goin' Through The Big D LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIV0oovj7vc]The Thunder Rolls: Garth Brooks lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Roy Orbison/In Dreams: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xplKpL59sPg]Roy Orbison - In Dreams (w/Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZBf16B5vhs]Amarillo by morning lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Bobby Vinton/Blue Velvet: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xplKpL59sPg]Roy Orbison - In Dreams (w/Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Reminds me of that spooky movie by the same title:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5VU8GJcg24]Jeffrey on a joy ride with Frank Booth in "Blue Velvet" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 20, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Bobby Vinton/Blue Velvet: Roy Orbison - In Dreams (w/Lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> Reminds me of that spooky movie by the same title:
> Jeffrey on a joy ride with Frank Booth in "Blue Velvet" - YouTube



Haven't seen that movie in a long time.  Great scene.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsXCs41DkWs]Van Halen - Dreams (Blue Angels) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Black Sabbath/War Pigs: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo135x0oXo8]Black Sabbath-War Pigs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Michael Jackson/Billie Jean: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIx_HbmRnQY"][/ame]


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]Tv_k6rW9ec0[/youtube]


[youtube]ZFJ5Bj_put0[/youtube]



[youtube]0OCnHNk2Hac[/youtube]



[youtube]3Fb19TaybZ0[/youtube]


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]UCmUhYSr-e4[/youtube]


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]gr_eVcCAUXo[/youtube]


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]igE-TbiE-gw[/youtube]


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]FQvw2NBCR-E[/youtube]


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]ncL3GpmoM2E[/youtube]


----------



## Amelia (Apr 20, 2014)

I've never been to me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhQWND9jKDA]I've Never Been To Me by Charlene with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Apr 20, 2014)

Iz - Somewhere over the rainbow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I]OFFICIAL Somewhere over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo?ole - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 20, 2014)

What Is Life - George Harrison


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Lorde/Royals: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_WyB1Yunqw]Lorde - Royals (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Nirvana/Come As You Are: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNTWqdSjJnA"]Nirvana - Unplugged - Come as you are - YouTube[/ame]

 Come as you are, as you were
As I want you to be
As a friend, as a friend
As an old enemy
Take your time, hurry up
The choice is yours, don't be late
Take a rest as a friend
As an old
Memoria, memoria
Memoria, memoria
Come doused in mud, soaked in bleach
As I want you to be
As a trend, as a friend
As an old
Memoria, memoria
Memoria, memoria
And I swear that I don't have a gun
No I don't have a gun
No I don't have a gun
Memoria, memoria
Memoria, memoria
And I swear that I don't have a gun
No I don't have a gun
No I don't have a gun
No I don't have a gun
No I don't have a gun
Memoria, memoria


Read more:  Nirvana - Come As You Are Lyrics | MetroLyrics 
​


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Eric Clapton/Tears In Heaven: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqYdzCenWMg]Tears in Heaven by Eric Clapton with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Johnny Cash/Hurt: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ahHWROn8M0]johnny cash - hurt (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

This is not as much a "sing along" as it is a "feel along."  I can't help but to let myself travel into this tune.  Stevie Ray Vaughn sings (sings his guitar) to his lover, Lenny (Lenora "Lenny" Bailey):






I sure wish Stevie was still with us.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

Beatles/While My Guitar Gently Weeps: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVFLSf8Mds0]The Beatles - While My Guitar Gently Weeps Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKXHFRmtEP4]Hey There Lonely Girl - Eddie Holman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoLRZUgFTy8]I Love You More Today Than Yesterday (Lyrics) - Spiral Staircase - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5Xhcn9AUxQ]Sir Mix Alot - i like big butts lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZQQGX24Teg]Young MC "Bust A Move" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 20, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Beatles/While My Guitar Gently Weeps: The Beatles - While My Guitar Gently Weeps Lyrics - YouTube




You know, if I had a guitar that wept, gently or otherwise, I'd have written a song titled "MY GUITAR IS FUCKING WEEPING!!"


----------



## hjmick (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## hjmick (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]EmI_bW0Nwwc[/youtube]


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]aFkcAH-m9W0[/youtube]


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]izQB2-Kmiic[/youtube]


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

[youtube]XAOaLbFFZUQ[/youtube]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 21, 2014)

Crazy how talented he was, even as a lil bit.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 21, 2014)

I can't believe that when I was young, I thought he sucked.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 21, 2014)

This is one that they probably played into the ground but man - it sure hits a nerve for the bad breakup brigade.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 21, 2014)

Nobody said seasonal!!


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 21, 2014)

Electric Worry.

Well you made me weep and you made me moan
When you caused me to leave, child, my happy home.
But someday, baby, you ain't gonna worry my life anymore.
I get satisfaction everywhere I go.
Where I lay my head - that's where I call home.
Whether barren pines, or the mission stare,
Take tomorrow's collar and give 'em back the glare.
Bang, bang, bang, bang! Vamanos, vamanos.
Bang, bang, bang! Vamanos, vamanos.
You told everybody in the neighborhood
what a dirty mistreater. That I was no good.
But someday, baby, you ain't gonna worry my life anymore.
Doctor or lawyer, I'll never be.
Life of a drifter - only life for me,
You can have your riches, all the gold you saved.
Cause' ain't room for one thing in everybody's grave.
Bang, bang, bang, bang! Vamanos, vamanos!
Bang, bang, bang! Vamanos, vamanos!
If I had money, like Henry Ford,
Lord, I'd have me a woman, yeah on every road.
But Someday, baby, you ain't gonna worry my life any more.
Invocation of the dummies, requiem for a head,
Cash in at the corner, piles of street cred.
I get satisfaction everywhere I go.
One day baby you'll worry me no more.
Bang, bang, bang, bang! Vamanos, vamanos!
Bang, bang, bang! Vamanos, vamanos!


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 21, 2014)

Whisky in a jar. Any version. 

As I was going' over the Cork and Kerry mountains
I saw Captain Farrell and his money he was counting
I first produced my pistol and I then produced my rapier
I said stand or deliver or the devil he may take ya


Musha ring dum a do dum a da.
What for my daddy-o, 
What for my daddy-o
There's whiskey in the jar-o

I took all of his money and it was a pretty penny.
I took all of his money and I brought it home to Molly
She swore that she loved me never would she leave me
But the devil take that woman for you know she tricked me easy

Chorus

Being drunk and weary I went to Molly&#8217;s chamber takin&#8217; my Molly with me
And I never knew the danger for about six or maybe seven, in walked Captain Farrell.
I jumped up, fired off my pistols and I shot him with both barrels.


Chorus


Now some men like the fishin&#8217; and some men like the fowlin',
And some men like ta hear, the cannon ball a roarin'.
Me? I like sleepin' especially in my Molly's chamber.
But here I am in prison, here I am with ball and chain, yeah.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 21, 2014)

Cocaine Blues" 

Johnny Cash.

Early one mornin' while makin' the rounds
I took a shot of cocaine and I shot my woman down
I went right home and I went to bed
I stuck that lovin' .44 beneath my head

Got up next mornin' and I grabbed that gun 
Took a shot of cocaine and away I run
Made a good run but I run too slow
They overtook me down in Juarez, Mexico

Late in the hot joints takin' the pills
In walked the sheriff from Jericho Hill
He said Willy Lee your name is not Jack Brown
You're the dirty heck that shot your woman down

Said yes, oh yes my name is Willy Lee 
If you've got a warrant just a-read it to me
Shot her down because she made me slow
I thought I was her daddy but she had five more

When I was arrested I was dressed in black
They put me on a train and they took me back
Had no friend for to go my bail 
They slapped my dried up carcass in that county jail

Early next mornin' bout a half past nine 
I spied the sheriff coming down the line
Up then he coughed as he cleared his throat
He said, "Come on you dirty heck into that district court"

Into the courtroom my trial began 
Where I was handled by twelve honest men
Just before the jury started out 
I saw that little judge commence to look about

In about five minutes in walked the man 
Holding the verdict in his right hand
The verdict read in the first degree 
I hollered, "Lawdy Lawdy, have mercy on me"

The judge he smiled as he picked up his pen 
99 years in the Folsom pen
99 years underneath that ground 
I can't forget the day I shot that bad bitch down

Come on you've gotta listen unto me 
Lay off that whiskey and let that cocaine be


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 21, 2014)

Think I got issues. Meh, Clowney daggers baby.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 21, 2014)

Such an amazing voice. I thought she would have had a lot more hits.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 21, 2014)

GUNS N' ROSES 

"Since I Don'T Have You"

I don't have plans and schemes
And I don't have hopes and dreams
I, I, I don't have anything
Since I don't have you

And I don't have fond desires
And I don't have happy hours
I don't have anything
Since I don't have you

Happiness and I guess
I never will again
When you walked out on me
In walked ol' misery
And she's been here since then

[spoken] Yeah, we're fucked!

I don't have love to share
And I don't have one who cares
I don't have anything
Since I don't have you

You, you, you, oh, oh!
You, you, you, oh, oh!
You, you, you, oh, oh!
You, you, you, oh, oh!
You, you, you, oh yeah!


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 21, 2014)

This stuck because of my Ma. Huge fan.
Seven Year Ache,

Rosanne Cash


You act like you were just born tonight
Face down in a memory but feeling all right
So who does your past belong to today?
Baby, you don't say nothing when you're feeling this way

The girls in the bars thinking, who is this guy?
But they don't think nothing when they're telling you lies
You look so careless when they're shooting that bull
Don't you know heartaches are heroes when their pockets are full

Tell me you're trying to cure a seven-year ache
See what else your old heart can take
The boys say, when is he gonna give us some room
The girls say, god I hope he comes back soon

Everybody's talking but you don't hear a thing
You're still uptown on your downhill swing
Boulevard's empty, why don't you come around?
Baby, what is so great about sleeping downtown?

Splitting your dice to be someone you're not
You say you're looking for something you might've forgot
Don't bother calling to say you're leaving alone
Cause there's a fool on every corner when you're trying to get home

Just tell 'em you're trying to cure a seven-year ache
See what else your old heart can take
The boys say, when is he gonna give us some room
The girls say, god I hope he comes back soon

Tell me you're trying to cure a seven-year ache
See what else your old heart can take
The boys say, when is he gonna give us some room
The girls say, god I hope he comes back soon


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 21, 2014)

My anthem.
SANTANA,

"Winning"

One day I was on the ground
When I needed a hand
And it couldn't be found
I was so far down
That I couldn't get up
You know and
One day I was one of life's losers
Even my friends were my ac-cus-ers
And in my head
Lost before I'd begun

I had a dream
But it turned to dust
What I thought was love
That must have been lust
I was living in style
When the walls fell in
When I played my hand
I looked like a joker
Turn around
Fate must have woke her
'Cause lady luck she was
Waiting outside the door

[Chorus:]

I'm winning
I'm winning
I'm winning
And I don't intend on losing again

Too bad it belonged to me
It was the wrong time
And I meant to be
It took a long time
And I knew for now
I can see the day
That I breath for
Friends agree there's a need
To play the game
And to win again


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 21, 2014)

I always sing along to 'Crash.'


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw



Great voice. I really like her music.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY
> 
> This is one that they probably played into the ground but man - it sure hits a nerve for the bad breakup brigade.



I like this one too.  They play it on our local progressive rock station, KBCO, here in Denver.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 21, 2014)

I sing along to Ingrid, with the added benefit of LOOK AT DA CUTE PUPPY!!!!!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZuW6BH_Vak]Heart-Crazy On You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKIKEm1jul8
> 
> Such an amazing voice. I thought she would have had a lot more hits.



Love that song.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Muse/Resistance: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPE9uSFFxrI]Muse - Resistance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Imagine Dragons/Demons: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFQYaoiIFh8]Demons - Imagine Dragons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Muse/Resistance: Muse - Resistance - YouTube



Never heard of them before.  Excellent.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Lorde/Team: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtdK_Y5iZnU]Lorde - Team (Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

Taken before her time.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=355Fk8drgZE]Laura Branigan - Gloria [1982] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Passenger/Let Her Go: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufEejvMEP64]Passenger - Let her go *lyrics* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

OneRepublic/Counting Stars: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT_nvWreIhg]OneRepublic - Counting Stars - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

Comical video on this one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VQ_3sBZEm0]Foo Fighters - Learn To Fly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Muse/Uprising: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8KQmps-Sog]Muse - Uprising - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Pearl Jam/Black: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV2iYFl5eSk]Pearl Jam - Black (w/ lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

Pearl Jam Classic..................


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOikQWAL8qc]MeatLoaf - I'd Do Anything For Love (Official Video) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQGTaS0IFOs]A pirate looks at 40 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

White Stripes/Seven Nation Army: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY]The White Stripes - 'Seven Nation Army' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvTv-I2Y390]Warren Zevon - Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Ting Tings/That's Not My Name: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1c2OfAzDTI]The Ting Tings - That's Not My Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKppSotWL3o]Ride Captain Ride Blues Image Music Video with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Warren Zevon/Werewolves Of London: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDpYBT0XyvA]Werewolves Of London - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KG1wAjZ--E]Eagles - Desperado (Music Video, Western) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Lou Reed/Take A Walk On The Wild Side: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaWSOlASWc]Lou Reed - Walk On The Wild Side (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Kinks/Your Really Got Me: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7ffgqjcH40]The Kinks - You Really Got Me (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrJky8YuTr4]Cutting Crew - (I Just) Died in Your Arms - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Nickelback/Burn It To The Ground: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SP6QXe59Nw]Nickelback Burn it to the ground lyrics. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

ZZ Top/Tush: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCLXy-vSu3o]Zz top - Tush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Foghat/Slowride: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r83ym0GHZ8]Foghat. Slowride. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

I listen to Nickelback all the time, and love ZZ top.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCYbRmSlW-M]Grateful Dead Touch Of Grey Video (Good Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Robert Palmer/Simply Irresistible: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrGw_cOgwa8]Robert Palmer - Simply Irresistible - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Foghat/Slowride: Foghat. Slowride. - YouTube



Nice Car LOL.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> I listen to Nickelback all the time, and love ZZ top.



I'm a fan of their hard stuff especially.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Huey Lewis And The News/Workin' For A Livin': [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcIK3akktLU]Huey Lewis And The News - Workin' For A Livin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Robin Trower/Day Of The Eagle: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D175jn-3_M]Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs - 01 - Day Of The Eagle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFYt6w7XXUY]America - A horse With No Name Official Music Video ORIGINAL HQ HD WITH LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Foghat/Slowride: Foghat. Slowride. - YouTube
> ...



Yeah ... love that "car."


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

Lol


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> America - A horse With No Name Official Music Video ORIGINAL HQ HD WITH LYRICS - YouTube



I love that song now but there was a time when I was about 10 that it literally gave me nightmares or panic attacks.  It reminded me of a traumatic thing that happened to me when a friend and I were hiking around in a nearby riverbed/wilderness area.  It took a few years to get over that.  But I really like the song now.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > America - A horse With No Name Official Music Video ORIGINAL HQ HD WITH LYRICS - YouTube
> ...



I had the America album as a kid.  Owned all of ELO, Peter Frampton, Kiss on 8 Track.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Neil Young/Cinnamon Girl: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAdtUDaBfRA]Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9Yq5m9eLIQ]Do you feel like we do Full Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmELf8DJAVY]Kiss - I was made for lovin' you -official video clip (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Rick Derringer/Rock & Roll Hoochie Koo: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj5_P999UMo]Rick Derringer - Rock & Roll Hoochie Koo (studio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

James Gang/Walk Away: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICmD8P0x8_M]James Gang - Walk Away (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw]Europe - The Final Countdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Joe Walsh/Rocky Mountain Way:


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Steppenwolf/Magic Carpet Ride: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8]Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Billy Thorpe/Children Of The Sun: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR2oct3zeTM]Billy Thorpe - Children Of The Sun (Exclusive Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Nazareth/Love Hurts: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pHNkOQCIzk]Nazareth - Love Hurts Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

The Moody Blues/Nights In White Satin: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rkgm1yGgbM]The Moody Blues - Nights in White Satin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP6XpLQM2Cs]Ke - TiK ToK - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm going to have to burn some new CD's.............

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2_gOpU0eWU]Sammy Hagar - Heavy Metal (With Taarna in Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE9hubGnqQM]U2 One Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Hagar's great!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE]LMFAO - Sexy and I Know It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Van Halen/Jamie's Cryin': [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MVplfdNC6E]Van Halen:Jamie's Crying - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> U2 One Lyrics - YouTube



Haven't heard that one in a while.  Great song.............

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzeDqRhM09w]U2 - With or Without you - lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

This one is one of my favorites from U2.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Motley Crue/Dr. Feelgood: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jum-VeGQ9c]Motley Crue - Dr Feelgood (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FklUAoZ6KxY]"Weird Al" Yankovic - Smells Like Nirvana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39AuhVNwHI4]Billy Squier - Learn How to Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Scorpions/Winds Of Change: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ]Scorpions - Wind Of Change - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Scorpions/Winds Of Change: Scorpions - Wind Of Change - YouTube



Great Song............Been a Scorpion Fan a long time......


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Led Zeppelin/Dazed And Confused: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSQv-LoSmEs]Led Zeppelin - Dazed And Confused (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svTuSRiFPoc]Beastie Boys - Fight For Your Right - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Doors/Love Me Two Times: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbMS0BzOMV0]the doors - love me two times - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3-V-pq8Y9Y]The Cult - Wild Hearted Son (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Jefferson Airplane/White Rabbit: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0]Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb_MR3LyLok]Steppenwolf Magic Carpet Ride (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwDo0JUeKqM]Cream - Sunshine Of Your Love (Farewell Concert - Extended Edition) (1 of 11) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbexOeoH5hg]Aerosmith - Jaded - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

Derek And The Dominos/Layla: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th3ycKQV_4k]Layla - Derek and the Dominos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2014)

Well I'm fixing to call it a night.  Running Rigid 4 inch conduit again tomorrow.  Good night and thanks for the tunes.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY07-DCQ4EI]If Tomorrow Never Comes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 21, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Well I'm fixing to call it a night.  Running Rigid 4 inch conduit again tomorrow.  Good night and thanks for the tunes.


What's that, $30/LF?


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 21, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Well I'm fixing to call it a night.  Running Rigid 4 inch conduit again tomorrow.  Good night and thanks for the tunes.
> 
> If Tomorrow Never Comes - YouTube



Have a good one dude.  See you tomorrow. I'm hittin' the hay too.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 25, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaXx9wlA3bc]Kenny Loggins - I'm All Right - Caddyshack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Brook Benton/Rainy Night In Georgia: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDRbF80NKDU]Brook Benton - Rainy Night in Georgia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Sade/Smooth Operator: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA9gUspn6gc]03. Sade - Smooth Operator - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Gerry Rafferty/Right Down The Line: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSfOB8ANdWU]Gerry Rafferty - Right Down the Line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Bill Withers/Ain't No Sunshine: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo]Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Ray Charles/Hit The Road Jack: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKvhxapM5zo]Ray Charles - Hit The Road Jack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Aerosmith/Janie's Got A Gun: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqQn2ADZE1A]Aerosmith - Janie's Got A Gun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Tennessee Ernie Ford/Sixteen Tons: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpTJg2EBpw]Sixteen Tons - Tennessee Ernie Ford - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Prince/When Doves Cry (couldn't find it on Youtube):

prince when doves cry - Bing Videos


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Guns N' Roses/Welcome To The Jungle: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWXRintPmGQ]Guns N' Roses-Welcome to the Jungle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Soft Cell/Tainted Love: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srtuQU20QXA]Soft Cell - Tainted Love / Where Did Our Love Go (poly gore) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Tommy Tutone/Jenny: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WTdTwcmxyo]Tommy Tutone - 867-5309/Jenny - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Clash/London Calling: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vHvzybkqfo]London calling-The clash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Bruce Springsteen/Dancing In The Dark: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYtwQ7DCWAo]Bruce Springsteen Dancing In The Dark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Eurythmics/Would I Lie To You?:


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

"Jingle Of A Dog's Collar"

I was lookin' for the main line when I was
Workin' through a friend of mine but I
Couldn't seem to find the time
What do they know about love
What do they know about love
What do they know about love my friend
What do they know about love
The Jingle of a Dog's Collar would be good right here
The Jingle of a Dog's Collar would be fine
The Jingle of a Dog's Collar would be good right here
The Jingle of a Dog's Collar would be fine
What do they know about love
What do they know about love
What do they know about love my friend
What do they know about love
The Jingle of a Dog's Collar would be good right here
The Jingle of a Dog's Collar would be fine
The Jingle of a Dog's Collar would be good right here
The Jingle of a Dog's Collar would be fine
I was looking for the main line when I was
workin' for a friend of mine
What do they know about love
What do they know about love


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

"Highwayman"

I was a highwayman. Along the coach roads I did ride
With sword and pistol by my side
Many a young maid lost her baubles to my trade
Many a soldier shed his lifeblood on my blade
The bastards hung me in the spring of twenty-five
But I am still alive.

I was a sailor. I was born upon the tide
And with the sea I did abide.
I sailed a schooner round the Horn to Mexico
I went aloft and furled the mainsail in a blow
And when the yards broke off they said that I got killed
But I am living still.

I was a dam builder across the river deep and wide
Where steel and water did collide
A place called Boulder on the wild Colorado
I slipped and fell into the wet concrete below
They buried me in that great tomb that knows no sound
But I am still around..I'll always be around..and around and around and 
around and around

I fly a starship across the Universe divide
And when I reach the other side
I'll find a place to rest my spirit if I can
Perhaps I may become a highwayman again
Or I may simply be a single drop of rain
But I will remain
And I'll be back again, and again and again and again and again..


----------



## Desperado (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvV3nn_de2k&feature=kp]Sammy Hagar - I Can't Drive 55 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSgaBKzKazc]Lindsey Buckingham, Trouble[/ame]

_"I really should be saying goodnight
I really shouldn't stay anymore
It's been so long since I held ya
I've forgotten what love is for

I should run on the double
I think I'm in trouble
I think I'm in trouble

So come to me darlin? and hold me
Let your honey keep you warm
Been so long since I held ya
I've forgotten what love is for

I should run on the double
I think I'm in trouble"_

(Lyrics copied and pasted from metrolyrics.com.)

^ I always seem to find myself unfortunately singing those lyrics a whole frick'n bunch. ^


----------



## Desperado (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kyGik7LVf8]I Take My Chances - Mary Chapin Carpenter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV6z3TcYOBQ]To God Be the Glory, Protestant Hymn[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7eZD3TKn_M]Mary Mary, Shackles[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

earlycuyler said:


> "Highwayman"
> 
> I was a highwayman. Along the coach roads I did ride
> With sword and pistol by my side
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlgYxbtJb1Y]The Highwaymen - Highwayman - YouTube[/ame]

Good tune!


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm a fan of Cat Steven's music. I'm going to post a series of my favorites (stuff I like to sing to).  I used to sing to it when I was stoned out of my gourd on weed.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1tRB7-aBr8]Cat Stevens - Trouble - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Cat Steven's/Cat's In The Cradle: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSwL9deXNW8]Cat Stevens - Cat's in the cradle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Cat Stevens/Morning Has Broken: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKoRp05L95c]Cat Stevens Morning has Broken - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Cat Stevens/Ghost Town (cool tune to listen to): [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tlQyx9VZ6g]Cat Stevens - Ghost Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Cat Stevens/On The Road To Find Out: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQ--odAAA1A]On The Road To Find Out Cat Stevens - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Cat Stevens/Oh Very Young: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt7Fxd7_54Q]Oh very young lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Cat Stevens/Where Do The Children Play: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a4DCxAi020]Where Do The Children Play - Cat Stevens (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Pink Floyd/Goodbye Blue Sky: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJUuDoRZpyU]Pink Floyd- Goodbye Blue Sky [Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Apr 26, 2014)

Just passing this along.  I you would like to save these youtube videos as MP3 try this site:
YouTube to mp3 Converter
Its free and fast.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I'm a fan of Cat Steven's music. I'm going to post a series of my favorites (stuff I like to sing to).  I used to sing to it when I was stoned out of my gourd on weed.



Seconded. Motion carried. 

My favorite, because he literally sounds like both an old and young man.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a fan of Cat Steven's music. I'm going to post a series of my favorites (stuff I like to sing to).  I used to sing to it when I was stoned out of my gourd on weed.
> ...



Great classic! It always reminded me of my strained relationship with my dad (may he rest in peace).


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



 And mine with my mom. The pain in the young voice, the defeat in the old voice. Damn. 

/misty


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Janis Ian/At Seventeen: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k39P2MK6WPo]"At Seventeen" by Janis Ian {lyrics} - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Gilbert O'Sullivan/Alone Again: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_P-v1BVQn8]Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone Again (original version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Carpenters/Rainy Days And Mondays: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjFoQxjgbrs]Carpenters - Rainy Days And Mondays - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Judy Collins/Send In The Clowns: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8L6KGuTr9TI]Judy Collins - Send In The Clowns - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Three Dog Night/The Show Must Go On: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMfMlu5AAGA]Show must go on Three Dog Night lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Nazareth/Love Hurts: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pHNkOQCIzk]Nazareth - Love Hurts Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Norah Jones/Come Away With Me: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7kUBl8a56Q]Come Away With Me - Norah Jones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Connie Bailey Rae/Like A Star: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvH9Ccqk5qc]Corinne Bailey Rae - Like A Star (New Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Dido/Thank You: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TO48Cnl66w]Dido - Thank You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Black Sabbath/Fairies Wear Boots: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyYRfRF1NJs]Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Deep Purple/Smoke On The Water: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwEIt9ez7M]Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 26, 2014)

Cream/White Room: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkae0-TgrRU]Cream - White Room - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 27, 2014)

Another band I like to listen to and sing to is Steely Dan.  I love that jazzy/light rock fusion and their crisp delivery.  I'll post a series of my favorites:

(Probably my favorite) Steely Dan/Showbiz Kids: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9QVNbUPzgM]Steely Dan Showbiz Kids 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 27, 2014)

Steely Dan/Peg: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArQtVcM7w5Q]Peg, Steely Dan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 27, 2014)

Steely Dan/Reelin' In The Years: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBllejn5fVA]Steely Dan - Reelin' In The Years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 27, 2014)

Steely Dan/Pretzel Logic: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGcFMZr4dbk]Steely Dan - Pretzel Logic - YouTube.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 27, 2014)

Steely Dan/My Old School: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZZTojpxW0k]Steely Dan My Old School 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 27, 2014)

Steely Dan/Hey Nineteen: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAHQ-9Fniac]Hey Nineteen - Steely Dan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 27, 2014)

(Another great one) Steely Dan/Rikki Don't Lose That Number: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfZWp-hGCdA]RIKKI DON'T LOSE THAT NUMBER (1974) by Steely Dan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 30, 2014)

Johnny Nash/I Can See Clearly Now (heard it on the way home from work today):[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4NOJ42-BKM"][/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 30, 2014)

Roger Miller/King Of The Road: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZuQhP3rn6o"]Trailers for sale or rent lyrics - Roger Miller - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 30, 2014)

Roger Miller/Dang Me: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg9YGmmPX6w]Roger Miller "Dang Me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 30, 2014)

Rolf Harris/Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4gru7Ial3k]Rolf Harris - "Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 30, 2014)

The Highwaymen/Michael, Row Your Boat Ashore: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRv-fgfLFTk]The Highwaymen - Michael (Row The Boat Ashore) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 30, 2014)

The Irish Rovers/The Unicorn Song: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EPsuOEH1fY]The Irish Rovers - The Unicorn Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 30, 2014)

Gordon Lightfoot/Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vST6hVRj2A]"The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" - Gordon Lightfoot (HD w/ Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 30, 2014)

Harry Chapin/Cats In The Cradle:


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 30, 2014)

Kansas/Dust In The Wind: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0zSB2WEtwU]Dust in the wind lyrics - Kansas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 30, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR2JtsVumFA



Excellent sing-to song.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 30, 2014)

Extreme/More Than Words: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9CeNo4Q7p0]?Extreme-More Than Words With Lyrics? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 30, 2014)

R.E.M./Man On The Moon: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hKSYgOGtos]R.E.M. Man On the Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Kansas/Dust In The Wind: Dust in the wind lyrics - Kansas - YouTube



And then I sing "Wayward Son," and think kind thoughts of Sam and Dean Winchester.


----------



## DriftingSand (May 2, 2014)

Sweet/Love Is Like Oxygen: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRVwcPTnug8]Sweet - Love is like Oxygen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (May 2, 2014)

Sweet/Fox On The Run: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OUQY6n2e1o]Fox on the run - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (May 2, 2014)

Manfred Mann's Earth Band/Blinded By The Light: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlBifX0H3yg]Blinded by the Light ~ Manfred Mann's Earth Band with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (May 2, 2014)

Paul Simon/Love's Me Like A Rock: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3BJl5Zy7HQ]Paul Simon - Loves Me Like a Rock + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (May 2, 2014)

Blondie/One Way Or Another: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDLcyXzLMfg]One way or another Lyrics- Blondie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (May 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIliB436370]Deep Purple - Woman from Tokyo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (May 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCYbRmSlW-M]Grateful Dead Touch Of Grey Video (Good Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------

